# Duality Relations Article Estj + Infj



## mangosteen (Mar 7, 2013)

If anyone is interested, came upon this article..... http://www.the16types.info/vbulleti...ity-Relations-INFj-and-ESTj-by-Stratiyevskaya


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

would any EIIs and LSEs like to comment on this article?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

And here is the true nature of our loving, sharing and 'healing' INFP:

_the EII won't extend his services for nothing and considers him/herself in the right to later ask for a "moral account" from his partner. This "account" may be extensive, since the EII values his own concessions and ats of kindness very highly, and moreover, considers that his goodwill and loving, kind attitude towards another are beyond any price._

_All of this in itself gives the EII certain moral, social, and "informational" advantages and "assets", and allows him to ensure greater obedience from those under his watch and guidance. Thus, the EII is often very persistent in imposing his services and favors so that he can obtain the rights to ask for something in return. For this reason the EII feels offended if someone turns him down and refuses his service, or views his participation with suspicion and keeps him at a distance._

They give, only to expect something in return.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Dedication said:


> And here is the true nature of our loving, sharing and 'healing' INFP:
> 
> _the EII won't extend his services for nothing and considers him/herself in the right to later ask for a "moral account" from his partner. This "account" may be extensive, since the EII values his own concessions and ats of kindness very highly, and moreover, considers that his goodwill and loving, kind attitude towards another are beyond any price._
> 
> ...


Disagreed.


----------



## mangosteen (Mar 7, 2013)

babblingbrook said:


> Disagreed.


*I disagree, as well. It seems to me, that he needed to vent.*


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

mangosteen said:


> *I disagree, as well. It seems to me, that he needed to vent.*


It was a direct quote, I didn't vent anything. It is the nature of the EII, if you disagree then you disagree with Socionics.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Dedication said:


> It was a direct quote, I didn't vent anything. It is the nature of the EII, if you disagree then you disagree with Socionics.


I think people disagree with this:



> And here is the true nature of our loving, sharing and 'healing' INFP:


Over this:



> the EII won't extend his services for nothing and considers him/herself in the right to later ask for a "moral account" from his partner. This "account" may be extensive, since the EII values his own concessions and ats of kindness very highly, and moreover, considers that his goodwill and loving, kind attitude towards another are beyond any price.
> 
> All of this in itself gives the EII certain moral, social, and "informational" advantages and "assets", and allows him to ensure greater obedience from those under his watch and guidance. Thus, the EII is often very persistent in imposing his services and favors so that he can obtain the rights to ask for something in return. For this reason the EII feels offended if someone turns him down and refuses his service, or views his participation with suspicion and keeps him at a distance.
> 
> They give, only to expect something in return.


Unless you of course claim that your snide comment about the "true nature" of the EII is also a part of that socionics description.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I think people disagree with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The comment wasn't snide and it wasn't part of the socionics description.

It is simply there for people to recognize that they give in order to recieve, they do not perform a selfless act.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

That was a direct quote from the article, not him venting. 

The article was making a point that EII's seeming kindness and altruism does have an ego-motive, which many, even the EII himself or herself, fail to recognize. This leads to creation of an almost angelic portraits for EIIs, who are depicted as always kind, accommodating, and harmless, which of course doesn't correspond to the reality. I agree with the point that article was trying to make on theoretical grounds: all people have their own agendas and interests, and being a specific socionics type does not exempt anyone from this. 

The reason why others often don't see that EII's kindness and helpfulness also has self-serving ends is because EII's influence is intuitively spread out. It's very indirect. It's spread over long periods of time (aided by this type's demonstrative Ni and strategic inclinations) and veiled by indirectness of expression that is notable of this type.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Dedication said:


> The comment wasn't snide and it wasn't part of the socionics description.
> 
> It is simply there for people to recognize that they give in order to recieve, they do not perform a selfless act.


So you disagree with the fact that your comment had absolutely no implications in terms of value in how it was expressed?

@cyamitide I don't think anyone is actually disagreeing with that, necessarily. The disagreement lies in the comment that preceded the quote, that seems to suggest a needlessly expressed sarcastic value judgement of how to interpret that particular quote. It could easily have been expressed and quoted as is verbatim without suggesting something about the "true nature of INFPs".


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

i don't want to create separate threads for this but i've found articles for two other dualities

*INFp + ESTp
Socionics - the16types.info - Duality Relations ESTp and INFp by Stratiyevskaya

ISFj + ENTj
Socionics - the16types.info - Duality Relations ENTj and ISFj by Stratiyevskaya*


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> i don't want to create separate threads for this but i've found articles for two other dualities
> 
> *INFp + ESTp
> Socionics - the16types.info - Duality Relations ESTp and INFp by Stratiyevskaya
> ...


Glad you came back to the forum! We can always count on you to deliver.


----------

